

"Our New Old Enemies" By Ralph Peters - skmurphy
http://www.usamhi.army.mil/USAWC/Parameters/99summer/peters1.htm

======
skmurphy
Three key points:

"Our enemies of the future will be enemies out of the past.

The Bible does not sugarcoat man's nature. Faith is not required--read it as a
secular history and you will get a better picture of the very human enemies
our soldiers will face in the next century than any work of contemporary
scholarship or speculation provides. From child warriors to fanatics who revel
in slaughter, man's future is written in man's past.

Still, if you are uneasy with the Old Testament as a catalog of human
behaviors, substitute another work, the Iliad. It is the fountainhead of our
civilization's secular literature. That epic begins with an argument over
raping rights, proceeds through slaughter and betrayal, and has genocide as
its goal. It is about the wreckage of Yugoslavia."

